# My SOG has broken.....



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I had two things go u\s on my holiday. The reading lights that appear to not need wires and travel along two rods stopped working but my SOG died in a most bizarre manner. Chelston are kindly booking me in to sort later on in the year when I am passing that way.

First of all it worked intermittently and then believe it or not I was able to sit on the loo,, shift my weight on to my right buttock and stop and start the fan with my ar5e at leisure. This makes life so simple perhaps SOG could make it a permanent feature. 8) 

But shortly after that the inside bit fell off and the fan stayed on permanently so I decided to mend it myself and broke it with my first tweak.


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Pusser, sorry to hear that the inside of your ar5e fell off, did it hurt :lol: 
Okay okay that joke was probably down the pan also :roll: 
Hope you get your sog et al fixed soonest,
Regards,
Norman


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Thats cool. How on earth did you break a Sog? The fan comes on when you open the trap.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

It sounds like the little microswitch thingy has been fitted in the wrong position underneath the pan.

If ever it was going to happen, it was always going to be to you  

pete


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

we had exactly the same problem with the SOG on our Pilote (and it was the right buttock). It seemed to be that the weight of the person doing the 'sitting'was enough, when in certain positions, to move the lever that opened the seal ever so slightly and this activated the SOG. Plus side was that it sucked out and nasty smells as they were made (allegedly) minus side was everyone on the site knew where you were and what you were doing. Eventually the motor burned out and had to be replaced
We haven't put a SOG on this van - says it all!


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

To be graphic - I always crack open the slide to bring on the SOG fan = no smells in the van. Greatest invention for vans!!


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

SWMBO says that she always uses those ceramic beads to stop a soggy bottom.


----------



## amander (Jul 18, 2008)

I think I am going to regret asking this - but what is a SOG ?????


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

ceramic beads????????


amander, just do a google search for SOG and you will know as much as the rest of us. (well maybe not as much as those of us who empty them).
Enjoy.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Puss

Any significance in the relative positions of these two posts??


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Zebedee your red line should take in the post above as well.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

aultymer said:


> Zebedee your red line should take in the post above as well.


Thought someone might be having a late supper Aultymer.

Mentioning SOGs and fridge odours in the same red circle might have put them off their curry!! 8O :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

the idea behind the SOG system is to have the blade open - therefore the fan running - during the whole "session" :wink: 

In your case, Pusser, obviously the microswitch that activates the fan was not properly mounted, and has fallen off.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

As Boff said, it seems that the micro switch assembly was not fitted properly. Some people depend solely on the adhesive to hold it in place and do not use the plastic rivet that is supplied.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Thankyou for pointers. I never found a plastic thingy not that I looked but will do a search this morning. Certainly the back of it had some adhesive on as it did stick on when pressed but obvously it was not secure enough. Are they cpu fans in the door as I wondered if I could swap it out for a super silent quality fan that would not only create a bigger airflow but as I once mentioned before, take some of the strain out of going. Same way a drain unblocker works realy 8)

The macro switch is no more as when I mended it, I broke it off.


----------



## 113044 (Jun 6, 2008)

The adhesive pad used for sticking the switch in place seemed a bit iffy to me when I fitted my Sog so used a de-greaser to clean everything first and it still didn't stick so I used super-glue to fix it. I realized that if the switch ended up in the wrong position then it might not be removable again but thankfully it was right first time. If it had failed then I was prepared to fit a manual flick switch somewhere in the loo cupboard,, and if the switch ever drops off or fails then that's how I'll fix it

It must have been the start of the switch falling off that gave rise to unusual techniques you found nessessary

The Sog fan is not a CPU cooler but of quite a different design. Having said that it would not be too much trouble to fit a CPU fan in place as long as there is clearance inside of the door,,,,,, don't forget the charcoal pad,,,,,, think of your neighbours 8O Fitting an oversized fan might lead to things turning out ,,,,, not as you planned


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

> Fitting an oversized fan might lead to things turning out ,,,,, not as you planned


Oh dear-the mind boggles.
Give a whole new meaning to 'a damn good clearout'

Dr Sog's new diet-lose pounds in one day


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

My SOG, which I have installed by myself, came with a plastic rivet to attach the micro switch assembly. The sticker on its own is not enough for long-term operation.



Pusser said:


> Are they cpu fans in the door...


Nope. The fan in a SOG unit is fully water- and sh*t-proof... :wink:

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------

